# Woodworking jobs in AZ?



## hybridn00b (Dec 21, 2014)

I currently am an HVAC tecnician in Arizona. I absolutely HATE my job! I desperately want to work at a cabinet shop, preferably building cabinets, but willing to install.

I have NO idea how to make this career change. I'm wondering if there's anyone in the Gilbert, AZ area that has any tips or needs an employee.


----------



## SirIrb (Jan 12, 2015)

I am not local but if you want a little advice, if you love wood work do not do it for money. Find something you like and do that for cash. For me, when I was a cabinet maker, doing it for cash made me loath it after a few years. It took me 15 years to get back into it.


----------

